# Craftsman mitre saw models - parts cross reference list?



## Dave Anderson (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi everyone. I own a Craftsman 10" sliding compound mitre saw, model 137.212371. Purchased in 2012 for around $200. It's done a good job for all sorts of projects around the house. The plastic blade guard broke earlier this year and I've been trying to get replacement part (Part #2VMY). I placed order with searspartsdirect.com in May, and just today they confirmed this part is no longer available; there is a lot of confusion and conflicting answers from Sears about availability of this part...some say it's not available, others say it's available...but in the end they cancelled my order and refunded the purchase price (about $30) telling me I'll probably never receive the part. 

I see similar looking and similarly priced Craftsman saw models that share many of the same parts as my saw (per the exploded parts diagrams in operation manuals). Numerous saw models use blade guard pn#3CBQ. This blade guard looks similar in overall design and mounting hole location...but Sears/Craftsman so far has been no help in being able to confirm any cross-compatibility of this part on my saw. 

Does anyone have experience with cross-compatibility of Craftsman parts...or parts from other manufacturers? 

Thanks.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the 137. indicates the manufacturer, in this case Rexon, which appears to be UK centric


they may be able to tell you which of their parts is the Sears model and whether it is still available.



https://www.rexonspares.co.uk/machine-guards/mitre-saw-guards.html


----------



## Dave Anderson (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks TomCT2 for the prompt response and lead to rexonspares.com (based in England). They were responsive but unable to cross-reference parts on their website to US models. I eventually found the phone number for Rexon support in the US, talked with them Wednesday (2 days ago), and the part was on my doorstep today, just two day laters. The new blade guard is already installed on my saw. Rexon US said they've been hearing from a growing number of Craftsman owners about poor to nonexistent support from Sears, so they've decided to sell directly to Craftsman owners. 

I placed order with Sears back in May for $34; every week they told me the part was on backorder. This week they cancelled the order telling me it was no longer available. I research on my own, and thanks to this forum found Rexon. Rexon US confirmed the part was in-stock, I placed order for $20 and the part arrives in 2 days. 

Bottom line: if you need support for a Rexon-manufactured Craftsman tool (model numbers with suffix 137.), forget Sears and call Rexon directly: 1-800-843-1682. A polite and professional woman named Crystal helped me at Rexon. 

Thanks again.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

glad it worked out!


Sears is having major issues staying in existence, so this problem is likely to get a lot worse.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Dave Anderson said:


> Thanks TomCT2 for the prompt response and lead to rexonspares.com (based in England). They were responsive but unable to cross-reference parts on their website to US models. I eventually found the phone number for Rexon support in the US, talked with them Wednesday (2 days ago), and the part was on my doorstep today, just two day laters. The new blade guard is already installed on my saw. Rexon US said they've been hearing from a growing number of Craftsman owners about poor to nonexistent support from Sears, so they've decided to sell directly to Craftsman owners.
> 
> I placed order with Sears back in May for $34; every week they told me the part was on backorder. This week they cancelled the order telling me it was no longer available. I research on my own, and thanks to this forum found Rexon. Rexon US confirmed the part was in-stock, I placed order for $20 and the part arrives in 2 days.
> 
> ...


 Thank You for the info. I have the same saw and when I saw your post I started checking parts sellers e.g. ereplacement parts, etc. and they showed the part on backorder with no ETA. Strange, as the saw is still sold.


P.S. Not a bad saw for the price.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I was going to ask for a list of manufacturers, then remembered that annoys me when others do it. So, I googled and got this: http://vintagemachinery.org/Craftsman/manufacturers.aspx


----------



## Preston Orr (May 9, 2019)

Thanks for the contact information for Rexon. Bought a 137.212371 sliding miter saw from sears when the store closed. When I finally got around to using it, I found the locking assembly for cutting angles was missing. Sears was no help, but then they no longer own Craftsman. Talked to a nice lady names Brenda at Rexon and they are shipping me the parts. I am glad to see Rexon standing behind their products.


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

Even when Sears was a bigger presence, getting parts was iffy. I had a Craftsman tool cabinet at work and every number I could find on or in the box was not valid to order a new lock set. Waterloo made the box. One call to Waterloo and I was told any of the 26" cabinets they made for Sears and for others, over many years took the same lock. I had a replacement very quickly. I had an Emerson made Craftsman shop vac that was almost identical to the one they sold as Ridgid at HD. The part numbers were even the same. The parts were cheaper and the shipping was less from HD. All this obviously contributed to their current state.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker604 (Jun 28, 2019)

I too am looking for this 2VMY blade guard, tried calling the Rexon number listed above but they do not have any more and do not know when they will be available again. Does anyone else have any resources for this part? Hate using this saw with a broken blade guard! Thanks for any assistance! Mike


----------



## Sherrie W (Feb 19, 2021)

Dave Anderson said:


> Thanks TomCT2 for the prompt response and lead to rexonspares.com (based in England). They were responsive but unable to cross-reference parts on their website to US models. I eventually found the phone number for Rexon support in the US, talked with them Wednesday (2 days ago), and the part was on my doorstep today, just two day laters. The new blade guard is already installed on my saw. Rexon US said they've been hearing from a growing number of Craftsman owners about poor to nonexistent support from Sears, so they've decided to sell directly to Craftsman owners.
> 
> I placed order with Sears back in May for $34; every week they told me the part was on backorder. This week they cancelled the order telling me it was no longer available. I research on my own, and thanks to this forum found Rexon. Rexon US confirmed the part was in-stock, I placed order for $20 and the part arrives in 2 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave. I have the same saw and need the same part. I tried the phone number but no one answered. Also looked on the web for a new number or website and couldn't find anything. Do you by chance know if they have a new number? Thank you in advance. 

Sherrie


----------



## N biggs (Mar 16, 2021)

Sherrie W said:


> Hi Dave. I have the same saw and need the same part. I tried the phone number but no one answered. Also looked on the web for a new number or website and couldn't find anything. Do you by chance know if they have a new number? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sherrie


 Hi Sherrie,

i also have been hunting for 2vmy for my 137.212371. I had the same response as you on all the leads on this forum, so i called the craftsman parts line and they are sending me a guard that SHOULD fit.

*Craftsman CMCS714M1 Genuine OEM Lower Guard Assembly # 5140228-75*
$26.99

I will report back if it fits properly when it arrives. -Nick


----------



## N biggs (Mar 16, 2021)

N biggs said:


> Hi Sherrie,
> 
> i also have been hunting for 2vmy for my 137.212371. I had the same response as you on all the leads on this forum, so i called the craftsman parts line and they are sending me a guard that SHOULD fit.
> 
> ...


 

This *DID NOT *fit my saw. Sorry folks


----------



## dinows (Apr 28, 2021)

I just broke a piece on my saw that I cannot order. It holds the locking mechanism in place. The saw is perfect if anyone wants to purchase any of the parts text me at 603 817 6701


----------



## GPiC (Jul 12, 2021)

.


----------



## GPiC (Jul 12, 2021)

.


----------



## GPiC (Jul 12, 2021)

.


----------



## GPiC (Jul 12, 2021)

.


----------



## GPiC (Jul 12, 2021)

cancel


----------



## GPiC (Jul 12, 2021)

cancel


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave Anderson said:


> Thanks TomCT2 for the prompt response and lead to rexonspares.com (based in England). They were responsive but unable to cross-reference parts on their website to US models. I eventually found the phone number for Rexon support in the US, talked with them Wednesday (2 days ago), and the part was on my doorstep today, just two day laters. The new blade guard is already installed on my saw. Rexon US said they've been hearing from a growing number of Craftsman owners about poor to nonexistent support from Sears, so they've decided to sell directly to Craftsman owners.
> 
> I placed order with Sears back in May for $34; every week they told me the part was on backorder. This week they cancelled the order telling me it was no longer available. I research on my own, and thanks to this forum found Rexon. Rexon US confirmed the part was in-stock, I placed order for $20 and the part arrives in 2 days.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for taking the time to research the problem and then posting for all of us to have available. I am sure there will be many people who will benefit from this post.

George


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess Sears just assumed all their customers died of old age..So much for a lifetime guarantee. They never tell you exactly whose lifetime they're talking about now do they? The lifetime of the janitor of store 732 in Nowhereville of the Northwest Territories?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

allpurpose said:


> They never tell you exactly whose lifetime they're talking about now do they?


The life of the company. I haven't looked up if technically Sears still exists, but the Sears I grew up with is dead.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have outlived nearly all of the companies whose products came with a lifetime guarantee.

Regarding Craftsman:

A few years ago, I brought a Craftsman tool with a lifetime guarantee. Sears (when it was still barely hanging on) offered to replace it, but warned me that the replacement had no guarantee.

I do not know if it is true, but I heard a rumor that the Craftsman tools sold by Lowes had all of the part numbers on their hand tools changed. Tools like screwdrivers, pliers, etc. This was supposedly done to avoid responsibility for replacing the old hand tools that had been bought at Sears. Repeating: That is just a rumor; I do not know if it is true.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Older Craftsman “hand tools” with the life time warranty are still covered. Here is the link for the current warranty coverage for each product type:






Warranty | CRAFTSMAN







www.craftsman.com


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I have outlived nearly all of the companies whose products came with a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> Regarding Craftsman:
> 
> ...


One thing is true. Many retailers, Walmart in particular will have manufacturers change just one number along the manufacturing process so that nobody can price match identical brands, models, etc,.. The rumor is probably something related to the same nonsense and may very well be so..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

allpurpose said:


> One thing is true. Many retailers, Walmart in particular will have manufacturers change just one number along the manufacturing process so that nobody can price match identical brands, models, etc,.. The rumor is probably something related to the same nonsense and may very well be so..


We learned about that while shopping for mattresses. Mattresses are made by only a few manufacturers. They make the same mattresses, but change the top fabric and stitching pattern and give them unique, exclusive product names for each retailer brand. The retailers advertise all kinds of price guarantees. They know that shoppers can't comparison shop at competitors because the mattresses are "different", even though the mattresses are exactly the same in all practical ways.


----------

